
Ask HN: What is best online course/material on pen testing? - abutler
Hi, for someone who is new to pen testing, what online courses, material, etc. would people recommend as the best way to reach a level of competency?  Any recommendations on a learning plan?
======
herbst
This is the most major way asking for hacking guides i've seen.

Learn Programming, Learn Networking and focus on stuff you are interested in.
Thats how you get a pen tester (or everything technical focused)

------
sumodirjo
Try [https://pentesterlab.com/](https://pentesterlab.com/)

